# DeWinton hauling a short logging train



## deWintonDave (Jan 5, 2008)

Dear All,

16mm Albus our first DeWinton style loco was hauling a short logging train yesterday, the video below is mostly of my favourite stretch of the line where the line briefly becomes ground level. The sun was right to maximise the visible steam from the draincock / exhaust bypass.  The setting was just right yesterday as the safety hardly lifted, it helps to minimise water use. The driver was quite heavy on the whistle though... It was a fine day. We had four boiler fills, which works out at about 24 laps of the 60 yard circuit. The logging trucks are thoroughly ballraced, even the log holders.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Nniyowq0IE


" target=_blank>

Best wishes,

Dave.


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great! Thanks for sharing the videos. Seems like you have a nice reliable engine!


----------



## Ora Banda (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice, Dave... cant help but notice the track, is that flat bar pressed into wooden ties / sleepers? What ever it is it looks very sturdy.

Regards, John 
Melbourne


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Great vid along with your others, are your three De Winton type locos scratchbuilt I assume?


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Dave: Great video! deWintons are fun to watch. You are getting me hooked.

Yes, about the track. 

Thanks, Bob


----------



## deWintonDave (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Guys, 

Yes the track is aluminium strip pressed into wooden sleepers. The sleepers are about 4" long, it's set-up for large scale.

The three loco's are scratch built, the large one runs slower than the small ones in real speed as well as scale speed, it just walks along. They all have whistles too now.

DeWintons are a lot of fun Bob









Best wishes,

Dave.


----------



## Chris B (Oct 18, 2009)

That looks great Dave - and the track is very effective. I have often wondered about using steel strip in saw cuts in wooden sleepers. Do you have bolted rail joiners?
Cheers
Chris


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Great vids!!! Thank you! I have a great love of deWintons - 'Chaloner' lives just down the road from us, and runs most weekends in the summer. A couple of years back there was a very fine 7/8th scale model at the biggest LS show here in yUK. The dealer was taking names and I was very interested - it WAS 'Chaloner' to a 'tee', just smaller, and in a right handy scale too. I was put off by some advice from another well-known builder, who advised to to see one running in front of my eye-trumpets 'ere I parted with a single cent of my hard-earned $$$$$. As the advisor had no obvious axe to grind, being a modeller in an entirely different genre, I listened to him. 

There might be a deWinton in my future, but until then, I'll watch your delightful creations. 

Best 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Some guy does that kind of track in 7.5" gauge and larger. He calls it Groovy Track


Often wondered how that would work in Gauge 1. David has it going on, so it must do the trick.

deWintons are too cool. I have Watkin's plan here just begging to get built.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I enjoyed your video. the track was interesting too. Ive thought to do the same but was chicken. 

I made a similar geared engine years ago and have good fun with it her is a little video showing it at work:

```
[url]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmTrKjYvmr0[/url]
```


----------



## deWintonDave (Jan 5, 2008)

Good on you guys for being De Winton fans. There is something special about them. These simple engines have given me a lot of pleasure.

Yes, the rails are bolted together.

Best wishes,

Dave.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you for the reply Dave. 

I suspected they were scratchbuild/De Winton-"Idris" project locos. It is a shame that while there have been a few commercial attempts of a DeWinton, few are quite "right". Either way, your models are very nice. 

I often thought that one of these would be the way to go in the larger 5-7.25" gauge. I think Maxitrak offer a small one? 

http://www.maxitrak.co.uk/getloco.asp?loconum=1 

But an upscaled one in the larger gauges (3" = foot scale?) could be fun.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a little specification sheet for the deWinton plus a sexy little slate wagon

deWinton specs 

Also found this photo of a rather odd deWinton. Appears to have unsprung axles. But it sure looks cool. 


1:1 deWinton


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I had built a similar machine from parts of a steam launch that I had scratch built. The locomotive is more fun to me than the launch was. this engine is similar in form to the DeWinton though much more crude.

Here is a video of it at work on my line houling some logs: Running my shop built logging engine


----------



## deWintonDave (Jan 5, 2008)

Yes, it is a shame there aren't more De Wintons available commercially. The one's I've seen seem to have over-large boilers and geared engines. Neither are necessary in my opinion. My 2nd loco (the blue) one gets a 40 minute run on one boiler fill, and it's quite powerful enough.

Best wishes,

Dave.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a set of 5" diameter spoked, cast iron wheels turned for 7.5" gauges rail just sitting around. Dave you are really tempting me to do a ride-on deWinton.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Phippsburg Eric on 11 Apr 2011 01:53 PM 
I enjoyed your video. the track was interesting too. Ive thought to do the same but was chicken. 

I made a similar geared engine years ago and have good fun with it her is a little video showing it at work:

```
[url]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmTrKjYvmr0[/url]
```
 Sir - yours is the layout of my dreams. Just thort you should know.


tac
Ottawa Valley GRS


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

In 2001 I started a DeWinton using Dave Watkins plans. After the engine and the boiler were under construction, the project took an unexpected turn. I saw drawings of an A Climax and Vance Bass donated offset bevel gears and got Hartford truck side frames. So both parts went into the new project, see:










So this is probably a DeWintax







. But one of these days I might tackle a real one. BTW a book written by the owner of Chaloner about the DeWinton company will be printed very soon.
Dave/Eric, your loco/layout is beautiful! 

Regards


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting Henner, both the model and the proposed book! 

Also, wasn't there a short lived (maybe one or two examples) of a Heisler type loco made in the UK? Cannot remember the name, but I have even seen it reproduced in SM32 live steam here on The Internets.


----------



## Grimm (Oct 5, 2009)

Those are very cool! They are very similar to grasshopper and crab engines.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.peteranguslocomotives.co...f1931.html

tac


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Isn't it interesting what one learns from this excellent forum. 
I did a search and found this statement "the principal difference being that the Avonside used a worm drive". 
Hmmmmm, I wonder if that is why it was not seen very much? 
Not too efficient i wouldn't think. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

That Avondale is an interesting looking beast! 

A worm gear does have a certain amount of friction as the surfaces of the gears slide rather than roll as spur or bevel gears do. they can be made so that they can allow the locomotive to coast if the gear ratio is low enough. high gear ratios can not coast...like an electric HO locomotive. depends on the number of teeth in the "worm" gear vs the number of teeth in the driven gear. lower ratio worm-gear combinations should be more efficient too. 

P.S. i scanned throug some of the other photos at that link http://www.peteranguslocomotives.co...f1931.html 
pretty nice bunch of engines!


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

All - at the 16mm show last year I saw Mr Angus' VERY unusual take on the Garratt with the boiler-mounted 'engine' - a la Climax - driving to the two power trucks via universal joints and coss-bevel gearing. 

I called it the 'Garralax' in my show resport. that sounded a whole lot better than 'Climerratt'. 

IIRC, just like the rather strange loco that Art often shows us steaming at Steve's, the mechanism actually rotates in reverse when going forward......but like everything Mr Angus builds, it performed faultlessly for a looooon run hauling a big consist. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------

